# A look at my stash...



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 7, 2008)

A picture of my collection to date. Had some extra time so thought I would share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




























































































































































Also, I got this container at a craft store. I really find it handy for storing lippies!!! 




















Almost forgot...


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

wow!! that looks amazing!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 7, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## danijajuu (Jul 7, 2008)

you have great makeup..i love it


----------



## Brittni (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMN, girl! Nice!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Great collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Wonderful collection!! Its so well-rounded and just really really awesome!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing collection, Iam so jelous of your pigments.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 9, 2008)

You have some great stuff! Your collection makes me wanna work on my lip products.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

nice collection thanks for sharing


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

wow nice stuff


----------



## n_c (Jul 10, 2008)

You've got great stuff!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm super super jealous. You have a really great collection.


----------



## daffie (Jul 13, 2008)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing =)


----------

